

Why You Should Reject that Start-Up Job - jejune06
http://www.wallstreetoasis.com/blog/why-you-should-reject-that-start-up-job

======
yesimahuman
I've noticed something interesting with talent in my area (Madison, WI):
people _like_ when you say you looking to build a sustainable business that
won't try to dish out equity instead of a normal salary. It's almost a hiring
advantage if played right. I think people are starting to catch on that
options are worse than worthless and if a company sells you can lose your job
and not make much back, despite pouring your soul into the startup.

In a company looking to exit ASAP, you realize that the only ones that would
benefit in that exit are a few founders and key early hires. Everyone else
will probably lose out. That really messes with the culture, too.

I still think a startup job has many benefits that beat a non-Google corporate
job, and I would never go back to a big company again, but I probably wouldn't
be interested in working at a VC-backed startup shooting for a quick exit.

------
taylodl
In the land of start-ups the VCs are the chickens, the employees are the pigs.
As in the fable it generally doesn't work out so well for the pig.

